# Sikes 3/21 early morning



## Pomp (Jan 20, 2012)

Got out about 2:30 am with live shrimp and couldn’t even get anything to steal my bait. Stayed a couple hours. Tide wasn’t moving much. I was the only one out there when I left. I guess the fish are quarantined too.


----------



## FinnedAgain (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update.
This “hit or miss” fishing has got to morph into more hit’n than soaking bait.......


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Tide is key there.


----------

